# Hello, I'm Rory! Waste your time reading my greeting!



## Rory Sade (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello! My name is Rory, I'm from the deep woods of the upper peninsula of Michigan, and here's a little bit (probably too much) about me.

I'm 26 and have been classically trained at the piano since I was 11. 
Got a copy of the free Cubase LE 4 when I was 14 after buying the cheapest audio interface imaginable, and made several terrible albums in my bedroom including a contemporary christian sythpop album (yikes).
Moved to Spokane WA and worked in food service for a sad 6 years before finally getting on with things.
Did a two-year audio engineering program to get the lay of the land and see what connections I could make.
Got an internship-and then a job-in a studio making library music, mostly for movie trailers. It's been a fantastic experience and I'm learning tons. I'm blessed with access to tons of expensive libraries, and even a full Yamaha Nuage workstation.

I've already lurked on this forum for quite some time and have found much useful information, so hopefully I can eventually give back.

And here are some facts about myself:
I'm obsessed with workflow efficiency and remote control. I can make Metagrid and TouchOSC do anything.
I've been editing podcasts for 8 years and cannot wait to be able to afford to stop.
I waste time editing track icons in photoshop instead of making music.
I've killed over 200 squirrels.
I'm a sucker for things like fountain pens, handwritten music, and Spitfire's marketing.
Favorite soundtracks: Lord of the Rings, Amelie, The Social Network, Interstellar, and most recently Tenet.
I hope that I'll somehow be able to base myself in NYC over LA.

Thank you for reading,
I hope I can prove to be a useful asset to this forum.

Rory


----------



## veranad (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome, but..., poor squirrels!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

Looking forward to watching video tutorials on workflow optimization and remote control!


----------



## Iskra (Nov 16, 2021)

Welcome! (nice presentation and a lot of experience being that young!)


----------



## Jaap (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice introduction and welcome Rory!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 17, 2021)

Welcome! And I've recently become interested in fountain pens because well, I just don't have enough expensive hobbies it seems!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

I, too, prefer to write with Fountain Pens. Much more comfortable, great workflow. 

As for squirrel killing, it's best to do it by hand. As the limbs flail a little less, you can watch hope die first before the light goes out of their eyes.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I, too, prefer to write with Fountain Pens. Much more comfortable, great workflow.
> 
> As for squirrel killing, it's best to do it by hand. As the limbs flail a little less, you can watch hope die first before the light goes out of their eyes.



Bee, 
As far as the squirrels are concerned I distinctly remember you mentioning the good times you’ve had with all sorts of critters since you were a very young child. 
I’m glad you’re finding your purpose,honing your skills, doing something you truly love while working with your hands!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I, too, prefer to write with Fountain Pens. Much more comfortable, great workflow.
> 
> As for squirrel killing, it's best to do it by hand. As the limbs flail a little less, you can watch hope die first before the light goes out of their eyes.


I was going to ask which size nib you prefer on your fountain pens but I'm guessing extra fine to help pierce their little hearts.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

Mornats said:


> I was going to ask which size nib you prefer on your fountain pens but I'm guessing extra fine to help pierce their little hearts.


Squirels don’t have hearts. Just a muscle that pumps blood. Monsters!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

Mornats said:


> I was going to ask which size nib you prefer on your fountain pens but I'm guessing extra fine to help pierce their little hearts.


Also, I do go for a fine nib!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

Rory Sade said:


> Hello! My name is Rory, I'm from the deep woods of the upper peninsula of Michigan, and here's a little bit (probably too much) about me.
> 
> I'm 26 and have been classically trained at the piano since I was 11.
> Got a copy of the free Cubase LE 4 when I was 14 after buying the cheapest audio interface imaginable, and made several terrible albums in my bedroom including a contemporary christian sythpop album (yikes).
> ...


Sorry for any squirrel-related derailments. Welcome!


----------



## Denix (Nov 17, 2021)

You are all demons!

(I love Squirrels...)


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Sorry for any squirrel-related derailments. Welcome!




Bee’s sounds quite squirrelly now! A fine nib? The demon Bee is quite resourceful you’d be amazed what she’s capable of using as an alternative to a fountain pen, did someone mention squirrel’s?
@Rory btw welcome to the circus 🤡


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2021)

Denix said:


> You are all demons!
> 
> (I love Squirrels...)




Relax Bee actually loves squirrels especially this time of year! Squirrel Pie! 🥧


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2021)

https://gifer.com/embed/KYm


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 17, 2021)

Rory Sade said:


> Thank you for reading,
> I hope I can prove to be a useful asset to this forum.
> 
> Rory


Howdy, and you beat me by one squirrel.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Howdy, and you beat me by one squirrel.



Rory I understand your ambition is to eventually live in NYC : You’ll be in a hunters paradise between Central Park and the subways the squirrels & rats are everywhere. I have no doubt you will be in the thousands in no time!


----------



## Rory Sade (Nov 17, 2021)

veranad said:


> Welcome, but..., poor squirrels!


Thank you. Very sad for the squirrels' families, but much happier for wiring and electricity!


----------



## Rory Sade (Nov 17, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Looking forward to watching video tutorials on workflow optimization and remote control!


Yes! I plan on making a few tutorials and resources for TouchOSC in the near future.


----------



## Rory Sade (Nov 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I, too, prefer to write with Fountain Pens. Much more comfortable, great workflow.
> 
> As for squirrel killing, it's best to do it by hand. As the limbs flail a little less, you can watch hope die first before the light goes out of their eyes.


These are some good tips. Will take note.


----------



## Rory Sade (Nov 17, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Rory I understand your ambition is to eventually live in NYC : You’ll be in a hunters paradise between Central Park and the subways the squirrels & rats are everywhere. I have no doubt you will be in the thousands in no time!


Haha, agreed. Thanks for the nice welcome!


----------

